# Powermac G4 quicksilver et lecteur combo à changer



## dg1384 (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour !
Je possède un powermac G4 quicksilver biprocesseur datant de 2002. Le lecteur combo cd/dvd a quelques problèmes depuis quelques mois et refuse à la fois de lire mes DVD, mais aussi de graver des CD. Je souhaite donc changer le lecteur. Que me conseillez vous comme lecteur combo de remplacement ? Est il possible de le changer soi-même facilement ?

merci de m'aiguiller


----------



## PoM (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Il y a quelques temps, j'ai changé mon Combo sur mon G4 Miroir par un graveur DVD Pioneer DVR109. En gros, ça prend 4 minutes. Et le plus long est de déballer le graveur de sa boîte. Les nappes sont les mêmes, les vis se mettent dans les mêmes petits trous, ... J'ai juste du raboter les coin du charior qui bloquait à la sortie... Un coup de coupe ongle et hop, c'est fait...
Maintenant, je pense que le DVR-109 n'est plus dispo, mais il y a certainement d'autres modèles... Mais je suis très content de mon Pioneer. Plusieurs CD et DVD par semaines et tout fonctionne correctement. De très rares plantages, mais souvent les CD qui font défaut...


----------

